
Why Programmers don’t have a High Social Status? - mancandy
http://www.goodbuzz.org/blog/conversation/programmers-high-social-status/
======
zedshaw

      > Give the work a programmer to another programmer, and most
      > of the time the comment will be negative about the work 
      > and the programmer.
      >
      > Artists don’t do that.
      > Sales people don’t do that.
      > MBA types don’t that.
      > Politicians do that only for joking to have votes.
    

Ahahahahahahahahahahhh aahahhhahahahahahhha hahah. Oh. Oh that's really good.
Man, whew. For a second there I thought he was living in some parallel
universe where TMZ didn't exist and he was beaming this blog post from that
wonderful Utopia.

Then I realized, oh, (s)he's clueless.

~~~
lrobb
interesting

original article >> "This manifests itself by a very singular phenomena:
programmers hate each other. They usually bash other programmers"

your reply >> "Then I realized, oh, (s)he's clueless."

~~~
dextorious
Yeah, because concluding that a specific someone that is a programmer speaks
BS, totally means that you validate his argument that programmers hate and
bash each other...

Ever heard of self-fulfilling prophecies?

------
nodemaker
I think the trend is definitely positive for us.In my experience I dont think
there is any negative connotation to being a programmer these days.Whether
positive or not depends upon what kind of stuff a programmer does.Personally
when I tell people I make apps for iPhones and iPads I do think I get some
positive social credit.

With the increasing adoption of technology in our daily lives,I think its
going to get even more positive in the future.

But yes, it would really help if the ladies wanted my number as soon as I told
them I am a programmer :)

------
mancandy
Just read this morning that Jonathan Ive, Apple's senior vice president of
industrial design, has been named a Knight Commander of the British Empire in
the U.K.'s 2012 New Year Honours list, an honor he has described as
"absolutely thrilling."
[http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/12/30/apple_design_c...](http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/12/30/apple_design_chief_jonathan_ive_awarded_knighthood.html).

Progress is on the way

------
lelele
Why don't programmers have high social status? Because: \- their craft is
arcane (everyone can grasp what either a doctor or a lawyer do, but grasping
what programmers do is more difficult); \- they are socially inept (goofy
attitudes, disregard for their appearance, etc.). \- they sell themselves
cheap (since they are eager to help, often they don't make other people
appreciate their help).

------
ggchappell
> Up to date there is No single street name for a top programmer or computer
> scientist in any of the Top 20 most developed countries in the world during
> the last 60 years.

What about Woz Way in San Jose, CA? He's hardly a computer scientist, nor even
primarily a programmer, but he certainly did a fair amount of programming.

(Yes, I know this doesn't invalidate the point of the article.)

------
thinkbohemian
I would change your title to either 'Why programmers don't have a high social
status.' or 'Why don't programmers have a High Social Status?'. The current
title implies you are making a statement, yet the question mark implies a
well..question. Thanks for sharing, hope this helps. #pedantry

~~~
mancandy
Done :)

------
gregjor
Possibly because so many are such terrible writers.

------
paulhauggis
Most programmers aren't social. It's why we get into programming in the first
place (writing code for 8 hours a day instead of talking to people). If we
were, we would have gotten into sales or marketing.

~~~
mancandy
do you think that managing or dealing with people (these irrational talking
machines) is harder and scarier than coding?

~~~
paulhauggis
I did 10 years ago when I was 18 or 19. Now that I've forced myself to be
social (by pushing myself outside my comfort zone), it's not scary anymore. I
actually enjoy it.

However, one of the reasons I got into programming in the first place (at 13)
is because I was shy and found happiness there.

I view marketing as a sort of programming, but instead of having a nice
project at the end, you have some cash.

